# via bus master ide drivers problem unter win xp!



## digiTAL (15. Oktober 2004)

hallo ihr da draussen,

mein problem ist das *"(scsi und raid controller) via bus master ide drivers"*.
ich hatte vorher noch nie nen problem mit diesem treiber. ich hatte für mein mainboard nen neuen treiber heruntergeladen "4in1 hyperion 4.52" von via, na jedenfalls kommt bei jedem neustart eine hardware installation von xp aus. 

gibt es nich irgendwo nen treiber für dieses problem? 

dieser treiber war immer von xp aus standartmäßig installiert worden, hab das OS auch noch mal neu aufgesetzt und der fehler bleibt trotzdem

thx im voraus


----------



## samragga (19. Oktober 2004)

versuchs doch einfach mal mit nem älteren treiber. bekommst auch bei http://www.viaarena.com/


----------



## digiTAL (19. Oktober 2004)

hab ich auch schon gemacht, ohne erfolg. ich verstehe nur nicht, wenn der treiber diese funktion [scsi und raid controller -> via bus master ide drivers] nur in ner höheren Version mit sich bringt, das das dann im endeffekt deinstalliert ist,   
obwohl es doch mein mainboard unterstützt. momentane version des treibers "4in1443v"

*"Mainboarddetails"*

*Motherboard Eigenschaften* 
- Motherboard ID: 04/23/2001-8363-686B-JA6LMC0CC-00
- Motherboard Name: Chaintech 7AJA
*Front Side Bus Eigenschaften* 
- Bustyp: DEC Alpha EV6
- Busbreite	: 64 Bit
- Tatsächlicher Takt: 100 MHz (DDR)
- Effektiver Takt: 200 MHz
- Bandbreite: 1600 MB/s
*Speicherbus-Eigenschaften*
- Bustyp: SDR SDRAM
- Busbreite	: 64 Bit
- Tatsächlicher Takt: 100 MHz
- Effektiver Takt: 100 MHz
- Bandbreite: 800 MB/s
*Chipsatzbus-Eigenschaften* 
- Bustyp: PCI
- Busbreite: 32 Bit
- Tatsächlicher Takt: 33 MHz
- Effektiver Takt: 33 MHz
- Bandbreite: 133 MB/s
*Motherboard Technische Information* 
- CPU Sockel/Steckplätze: 1
- Erweiterungssteckplätze: 1 ISA, 5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 AMR
- RAM Steckplätze: 3 DIMM
- Integrierte Geräte: Audio
- Bauform (Form Factor): ATX
- Motherboardgröße: 210 mm x 300 mm
- Motherboard Chipsatz: VIA KT133
*North Bridge Eigenschaften* 
- North Bridge: VIA VT8363 Apollo KT133
- In-Order Queue Depth: 4


----------

